# gable-end access to attic



## jingle (Oct 23, 2007)

hi, when hvac was installed (by former owners) in my 1940 mill cottage, the owner/installer cut a rough opening into the gable end for attic access. it is now covered by a piece of tin, screwed into the wood siding. i'm thinking of moving attic access inside the house but if that doesn't work, what can i do to make the access easier outside? i thought about framing the opening and adding a door of some sort, maybe a louvered door with fine and heavy screening behind it to prevent access by rodents, etc. or maybe just a solid door with a few screened (decorative) holes for ventilation. this is a very small, crawl-in-only attic. any advice? jingle


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 23, 2007)

A louver door sounds like a plan to me. Just make sure it is rated for exterior use. 
Another thing that might cost less is to put a piece of OSB in the opening with hinges and a latch then cover it with a pair of vinyl shutters. A shuttered window won't look as out of place as a door. Not that I think my idea is better, its just another idea.
Glenn


----------



## Bridgewater (Oct 24, 2007)

Why would you wanna put shutters on a gable vent were you can just have a removeable vent.


----------

